

Bring employees out of the dark - joshuamerrill
https://medium.com/@henrysward/bring-employees-out-of-the-dark-a4abfe9dcf83

======
odonnellryan
Is this to show your employees how much of your company is owned by various
other companies?

~~~
joshuamerrill
This is to show how much employees own of the company they work for. The vast
majority of employees do not have access to this information today,
unbelievably.

Full disclosure: I work at eShares (and love it).

